# Coconut Milk?



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I've looked at a few of the supermarkets, Carrefour, Spinneys and Almaya over here for tinned coconut milk, but not having much luck. Has anyone else found it over here? I confess that my supermarket searching abilities are pretty ordinary so I might have just overlooked it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Every supermarket stocks coconut milk. I am afraid you just haven't looked in the right place. Ask the staff to point you in the right direction next time.


-


----------

